

SftpDrive comes to OS X as ExpanDrive - naish
http://www.magnetk.com/expandrive
Lots of positive buzz about this:
http://daringfireball.net/2008/03/expandrive
http://blog.macromates.com/2008/expandrive-seamless-sftp-mounts/
======
naish
Appears to work pretty well. Lots of positive buzz from others about this:

<http://daringfireball.net/2008/03/expandrive>

[http://blog.macromates.com/2008/expandrive-seamless-sftp-
mou...](http://blog.macromates.com/2008/expandrive-seamless-sftp-mounts/)

